# large lump on calf's leg



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a three week old holstein bull calf that has developed a baseball sized lump on his left rear leg at the femur. This am he was favoring it a bit but no lump. It is semi hard and feels like a potential abscess r soft tissue swelling. My thermometer must have gotten wet because of course it wont work but I am betting he has a fever. I gave pennicillin and vit b today. He is eating well. He was coughing about 2 weeks ago and was treated for pneumonia and seems resolved of that. He also has mild scours lately but is still eating and hydrated. He is in a stall with another calf, a smaller jersey. No puncture that I can tell. Any ideas? I cant find any reason for this big lump.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Using a syringe attempt to suction a sample of what is in the lump. If it is puss prepare to lance and clean it .


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

ummm....sometimes they get abcesses from small cuts or nicks. It's hard to tell.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

unable to draw out pus. On closer inpection its his knee. I am wodering if a calf can pop a cruciate? I cant get any movement, but the calf is walking three legged. I am giving him a few days before I euth him.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The lump is too far from his heart to threaten his life. Don't be too quick to put him down. Can you post a pic?


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

If the whole knee is swollen, I would start wondering if he possibly has naval ill.

Rachel


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

ug, why didnt I think of that. Makes sense. It is down a bit since the penicillin. Navel seems oh but thats no guarentee. The calves used to suck each other navels occationally.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

def joint ill. He has had pen, la-200 and finally baytril in the last week. I just gave the baytril and may give him one last dose if the first (really big, almost double) dose doesnt work. I was mistaking his stool with the other calf who is seperate now. This joint ill calf has dog piles so almost the opposite of scours. He is getting probios too so maybe that helps. 
The pen only had minimal results for a very short period. The la-200 helped alot but still had swelling.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

matt_man said:


> If the whole knee is swollen, I would start wondering if he possibly has naval ill.
> 
> Rachel


Can someone elaborate on this. I have a bottle calf that has a swollen knee and after reading this, I remember that he was penned with a buddy of the same age for a couple of days when we brought them home. The other one did suck on his navel.

Thanks so much. Any help is appreciated.

prairiegirl


----------

